

Finding the Minimum Set of Languages to Learn All Programming Paradigms - bencollier49
http://www.bencollier.info/content/finding-minimum-set-languages-learn-all-programming-paradigms

======
yetfeo
Try adding a language with proof solving capabilities. ATS, Agda, Idris, Coq
spring to mind.

